
MacBook Pro 16" First Impressions - kjhughes
https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/13/macbook-pro-16-first-impressions-return-of-the-mack/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21523780](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21523780).

